# oca / ganso



## merquiades

¡Hola!  Quisiera saber qué diferencia hay entre una oca y un ganso. ¿Se trata del color?  Yo sé que una oca es blanca.  Pero, a lo mejor ¿los gansos son grises? O ¿es la misma ave con dos nombres? Gracias a todos vosotros


----------



## Calambur

¡Ah!... muchas veces me he preguntado lo mismo (porque de chica jugaba al "juego de la oca", que para mí eran como gansos).
Al fin he llegado a la conclusión de que las *ocas* son parientes cercanas de los *gansos*. Son del mismo género, pero _tal vez_ de distinta especie -tendría que fijarme en algún texto especializado y ahora no puedo hacerlo-. 
(Si estás apurado, mirá la Wikipedia, que seguro que te da la clasificación).
A ocas y gansos también se los llama *ánsares* (en singular *ánsar*).


----------



## lm064

Hola, aquí teneis la definición de ganso y de oca, según las da la RAE. A partir de ello se podría decir que el ganso migra y la oca no, que el ganso suele ser gris y la oca blanca, que una no es una especie doméstica y la otra sí: 

*ganso**.* (Del gót. _*gans_; cf. a. al. ant. _gans_,  neerl. medio _gans_,  ingl. ant. _gôs_).
* 1.     * m. Ave palmípeda del orden de las Anseriformes, de hasta 90 cm de longitud, con plumaje básicamente gris y pico y patas de color naranja, rosa o amarillo según la especie. Es migratoria y vive en herbazales cercanos al agua en Europa, Asia y Norteamérica. Existen razas domésticas, como la oca, que se crían por su carne y por su hígado. 



*oca**1**.* (Del lat. vulg. _auca_).
* 1.     * f. Ganso doméstico, por lo general de color completamente blanco.




Espero esto haya servido de ayuda y que alguien tenga más información.


----------



## mirx

merquiades said:


> ¡Hola! Quisiera saber qué diferencia hay entre una oca y un ganso. ¿Se trata del color? Yo sé que una oca es blanca. Pero, a lo mejor ¿los gansos son grises? O ¿es la misma ave con dos nombres? Gracias a todos vosotros


 
El diccionario dice que la oca es un tipo de ganso que está domesticado. En México no se usa la palabra oca, y los domesticados son los gansos de siempre.



Calambur said:


> A ocas y gansos también se los llama *ánsares* (en singular *ánsar*).


 
Esto sí que no lo sabía pero me hizo recordar mi infancia. En el norte de México hay unas aves a las que les llamamos "ánseras". Empiezan a llegar en octubre con las primeras heladas y continuan hasta ya bien entrado el otoño,  se quedan unos meses más. Luego para la primavera con la llegada de las golondrinas son ya poquísimas las ánseras que quedan, la mayoría comienza el vuelvo de regreso a Canadá a mediados de febrero.


----------



## Calambur

> En el norte de México hay unas aves a las que les llamamos "ánseras".


Eso tiene mucho sentido, *Mirx*, ya que el género a que pertenecen esas aves es _anser_. Así que está mejor "áns*e*ras" que "áns*a*res", digo yo.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá son todos gansos.
El doméstico es un poco más grande y agresivo que el modesto pato, y más pequeño y más feo que el aristocrático cisne.
O sea, un pajarraco que no es ni chicha ni limoná.
Eso de “oca”, sólo lo he visto escrito en algunas traducciones.
_


----------



## Lexinauta

> Por acá son todos gansos.


No queda claro si es en Chile o en este foro. De todas formas aquí no se permite hablar así de los demás.


----------



## mirx

Lexinauta said:


> No queda claro si es en Chile o en este foro. De todas formas aquí no se permite hablar así de los demás.


 
Cierto, que en Cuba un ganso es un hombre homosexual. No creo que sea el caso de Chile, que si bien es cierto que su población es más bien reducida eso ha de deberse a otros factores.


----------



## Vampiro

Lexinauta said:


> No queda claro si es en Chile o en este foro. De todas formas aquí no se permite hablar así de los demás.


Si de interpretaciones retorcidas se trata, al que le quede el sayo que se lo ponga.
No es mi costumbre tratar a nadie así, ni en el foro ni (mucho menos) en Chile.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

_Oca _no se usa en Colombia.

Por la información que aparece en las fuentes que han mencionado, la _oca _es lo mismo que lo que conozco como _ganso doméstico._

Para que haya paz, les brindo un gansito (que no equivale a _oquita_).


----------



## Camilo1964

En mi país *oca *se utiliza sólo en la expresión "el juego de la oca" (que d_e oca en oca tiro porque me toca_). De resto: *ganso*. Aquí no tiene connotación ofensiva la palabra *ganso*, pero sí se utiliza en el lenguaje malandroso en sustitución de _pato_, en expresiones como _pagar el ganso_ (en vez: de _pagar el pato_) o _echarle el ganso_ a alguien (como _echarle la culpa a alguien_); esos dichos, con *oca*, simplemente no funcionarían.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El uso de *oca* (aparte del juego de la oca) para denominar a los gansos es algo muy moderno (en español clásico sólo hay un ejemplo en Argensola y otro en Moratín, y aún éste jocoso). Lo tradicional en español es *ánsar* para el salvaje y *ganso* para el domesticado. _Ánsar_ es palabra latina y _ganso_ germánica y ambas procedentes de la misma raíz indoeuropea.


----------



## Vampiro

“Ánsar” es una palabra que no había escuchado nunca y que vengo conociendo en este hilo.
Acá, como ya dije, son todos gansos, tanto los salvajes/silvestres, como los domésticos.
Incluso recuerdo una película de hace muuuuuchos años llamada “Los gansos salvajes”; era de guerra, ambientada en África, si mal no recuerdo.
En cuanto a la connotación negativa de “ganso” en Chile, yo diría que ni tanto.  Significa tonto, pero dicho de manera más bien cariñosa, o entre amigos, y es preferentemente utilizada por mujeres.  Sonaría un poco “raro” (  ) que un hombre le dijera _ganso_ a otro.
_


----------



## 0scar

Aquí, salvo en el Juego de la Oca, se dice ganso.
Ganso, igual que pavo, sirve como sinónimo de tonto.
Que yo sepa no existen gansos salvajes, aunque el cisne de cuello negro es muy común.


----------



## romarsan

Por aquí también se usa "ganso", generalmente sin ánimo de ofensa.

Y sí he oído hablar de gansos salvajes.


----------



## ManPaisa

0scar said:


> Aquí, salvo en el Juego de la Oca, se dice ganso.
> Ganso, igual que pavo, sirve como sinónimo de tonto.
> Que yo sepa no existen gansos salvajes, aunque el cisne de cuello negro es muy común.



Debes de vivir en la gran urbe, porque gansos salvajes los hay por montones por muchos lados.  Son una verdadera peste.


----------



## Vampiro

Claro que existen.
Acá los encontré.

 
_


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Gracias a todos por todas vuestras respuestas. ¡Sois geniales! A ver si resumo un poco.... oca = ganso blanco: ave blanca domesticada, gordita, cuello largo, europea.  Se le come el hígado... ganso salvaje = ánsares:  ave que migra, es gris oscuro y con cuello negro.  Mirx, también tengo recuerdos de esos pájaros feuchos que migran del Canadá.  Por momentos había miles.  Y ahora sé que se llaman ánsares.  Gracias por buscarme la etimología y las definiciones lm064.  Parece que hay otras muchas razas y resulta que ganso es la palabra más neutra, la única que se usa en gran parte de América.  Camilo, he encontrado una variedad venozolana que se llama "Oca del Orinoco" ¿no te suena? A ver si encuentro este juego "La Oca" del que habéis hablado todos.  Y ahora voy a seguir con las perdices y los faisanes


----------



## Camilo1964

merquiades said:


> Camilo, he encontrado una variedad venozolana que se llama "Oca del Orinoco" ¿no te suena? A ver si encuentro este juego "La Oca" del que habéis hablado todos.  Y ahora voy a seguir con las perdices y los faisanes


Merquiades: Por Oca del Orinoco no es muy conocida tal ave por estos lares (y eso que el Orinoco es nuestro río más grande), pero la verdad no soy cazador. Lo de _pato carretero_ me suena mucho más y algunas páginas de internet dicen que es el mismo Orinoco Goose.


----------



## Aviador

0scar said:


> [...] Que yo sepa no existen gansos salvajes, aunque el cisne de cuello negro es muy común.


Claro que existen los gansos salvajes y abundan en Chile y Argentina. Los llamamos igual a ambos lados de la frontera: *caiquén*.
El _*cisne de cuello negro*_ es uno de las aves más famosas de Chile también.

Saludos.


----------



## merquiades

Camilo1964 said:


> Merquiades: Por Oca del Orinoco no es muy conocida tal ave por estos lares (y eso que el Orinoco es nuestro río más grande), pero la verdad no soy cazador. Lo de _pato carretero_ me suena mucho más y algunas páginas de internet dicen que es el mismo Orinoco Goose.


 
Camilo. Sí, he visto que también le llaman pato carretero-Orinoco goose.  Si quieres echarle un vistazo, aquí tienes una foto.  http://images.google.es/imgres?imgu...q=%22oca+del+orinoco%22&um=1&hl=es&tbs=isch:1


----------



## ManPaisa

También se puede perder el tiempo persiguiendo gansos salvajes.


----------



## merquiades

ManPaisa said:


> También se puede perder el tiempo persiguiendo gansos salvajes.


 
Sí, tanto tiempo he matado cazando [virtualmente] ocas, gansos, ánsares, y ahora patos carreteros, pero me habéis dado 22 comentarios, o sea, ¡no ha sido inútil!


----------



## 0scar

Confirmo que no hay gansos en Sudamérica.
Los llamados cauquenes, avutardas, oca del Orinoco, gansos sudamericanos, etc. no son gansos, aunque son de la misma familia de los gansos y cisnes.


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Por acá son todos gansos.


 


Lexinauta said:


> No queda claro si es en Chile o en este foro.


 


Vampiro said:


> No es mi costumbre tratar a nadie así, ni en el foro...


¡Ah!, no, muchachos, estuve toda la tarde en una granja imitando graznidos, para no desentonar aquí, y me cambian el libreto... 



0scar said:


> Confirmo que no hay gansos en Sudamérica.


¿Y cuáles son los "auténticos" gansos y dónde viven? En el Campidoglio ya no están...


----------



## 0scar

lm064 said:


> Hola, aquí teneis la definición de ganso y de oca, según las da la RAE.
> 
> *ganso**.* (Del gót. _*gans_; cf. a. al. ant. _gans_,  neerl. medio _gans_,  ingl. ant. _gôs_).
> * 1.     * m. Ave palmípeda del orden de las Anseriformes, de hasta 90 cm de longitud, con plumaje básicamente gris y pico y patas de color naranja, rosa o amarillo según la especie. Es migratoria y *vive en* herbazales cercanos al agua en *Europa, Asia y Norteamérica*. Existen razas domésticas, como la oca, que se crían por su carne y por su hígado.


----------



## ManPaisa

> *ganso**.* (Del gót. _*gans_; cf. a. al. ant. _gans_,   neerl. medio _gans_,  ingl. ant. _gôs_).
> * 1.     * m. Ave palmípeda del orden de las Anseriformes, de hasta  90 cm de longitud, con plumaje básicamente gris y pico y patas de color  naranja, rosa o amarillo según la especie. Es migratoria y *vive en*  herbazales cercanos al agua en *Europa, Asia y Norteamérica*.  Existen razas domésticas, como la oca, que se crían por su carne y por  su hígado.



Me pregunto qué tipo de visa les habrán otorgado para que puedan vivir en la finca de mis tíos en los Andes colombianos.


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> Me pregunto qué tipo de visa les habrán otorgado para que puedan vivir en la finca de mis tíos en los Andes colombianos.


Es que migraron, pero no pasaron por el control de inmigraciones.


Ahora me surge una duda: ¿Para la RAE sólo migrarán de un estado a otro en EE.UU.?
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Es que migraron, pero no pasaron por el control de inmigraciones.
> 
> 
> Ahora me surge una duda: ¿Para la RAE sólo migrarán de un estado a otro en EE.UU.?
> _



No te olvides del Canadá, que es de donde más vienen.  Pero esos no necesitan visa.


----------



## Vampiro

Ya veo, ya veo.
Pero nada de pasarse al patio de atrás, donde empieza el tercer mundo.
_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá no se usa oca, pero sí hay diferencia entre pato, cisne y ganso.

Aquí hablan de las diferencias entre los tres (en inglés).

Me imagino que las ánseras a las que se refiere Mirx son los patos de acá.


----------



## Camilo1964

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá no se usa oca, pero sí hay diferencia entre pato, cisne y ganso.
> 
> Aquí hablan de las diferencias entre los tres (en inglés).
> 
> Me imagino que las ánseras a las que se refiere Mirx son los patos de acá.


Toño, observo que tu ganso no es oficial según el DRAE pues tiene el pico negro.


----------



## Calambur

Camilo1964 said:


> Toño, observo que tu ganso no es oficial según el DRAE pues tiene el pico negro.


¡Qué estoy leyendo, pardiez! ¿Qué son esos comentarios?
Y por favor no traten de volverme más loca: *Oscar* que me reacerca una definición del Santo DRAE -¡con lo que me gusta!- que es tan amplia que de nada sirve.
Los gansos de *ManPaisa* y *Vampiro* con visas presuntamente adulteradas.
*Toño*, que en lugar del perro nos quiere meter el ganso, y vos, *Camilo*, introduciendo la idea de que existen gansos no oficiales.


----------



## LeaM

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá no se usa oca, pero sí hay diferencia entre pato, cisne y ganso.
> 
> Aquí hablan de las diferencias entre los tres (en inglés).
> 
> Me imagino que las ánseras a las que se refiere Mirx son los patos de acá.


 
ToñoTorreón:

Sus fotos me han ayudado a entender la diferencia entre estas tres aves (para México) y me sirven mucho (aunque no fue mi pregunta ). Muchas gracias.


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá no se usa oca, pero sí hay diferencia entre pato, cisne y ganso.
> 
> Aquí hablan de las diferencias entre los tres (en inglés).
> 
> Me imagino que las ánseras a las que se refiere Mirx son los patos de acá.



Jaja, no Toño, tus patos y los míos son los mismos. Las ánseras son diferentes, por lo que investigué se llaman en otros lados gansos canadienses y solo migran a un franja muy delimitada en Chihuahua y Durango, aunque seguramente los has visto por ahí desbalagados. Vuelan en colonias de varios miles formando unas muy simétricas "V" y se les pude oir mucho antes de lo que se les puede ver. Es un espectáculo muy cautivante, al menos para los niños, yo recuerdo cómo estiraba y retorcía el pescuezo tratando de encontrarlos. Puff.

En el mismo Durango otras personas les llaman grúas, pero estas para mí se parecen más a las garzas de toda la vida. La verdad no sabría asegurar, a las ánseras nunca las he visto de cerca, al menos las que van a México son bastante matreras.

Aquí un enlace. Aquí hay un mapa, al parecer también llegan a Tamaulipas y tan al sur como es el norte de Veracruz. Baja California y la costa sonorense también vienen en el mapa.


----------



## Calambur

> Vuelan en colonias de varios miles formando unas muy simétricas "V"...


Como curiosidad, no más, por si a alguien le interesa el tema:
Casi todas -si no todas- las aves migratorias que recorren grandes distancias vuelan así -creo que le llaman "en escuadra", aunque no veo la expresión en el DUE-. Lo hacen para aprovechar la "succión" (¿se dice así?) de aire del ave que va en la línea de adelante, y así gastar menos energía (si no, no les alcanzaría el combustible -a ninguna-). Como estrategia, las aves que van en los costados y en la cabecera de la V, van rotando su posición con las otras -para descansar-. Sabias, que son. 
De todos modos, siempre mueren unas cuantas por falta de resistencia, pero la mayoría siempre llega.
Es un placer para mí también -digo, que ya no estoy en la niñez- ver esas bandadas.
Aquí llegaban en fecha fija las golondrinas, y recalaban primero en la Plaza de Mayo (pleno centro de Buenos Aires), pero hace años que no las veo.


----------



## Vampiro

Los ciclistas cuando entrenan hacen lo mismo: uno va al frente “tirando” al resto, y se van turnando en ese puesto porque es muy agotador.
Por lo tanto esa “V” no es caprichosa, sino una demostración de que las aves aprendieron física antes que los ciclistas y los pilotos de fórmula uno.
_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ah, pues ese un ganso para mí. Esto es una garza (pero no es divina).

Según Wiki, las garzas son de la familia Ardeirade mientras que las grullas son Gruidae. 

Qué despapaye con los pajaritos.


----------

